# Slotrod65?? website?



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

www.slotrod65.com

what happened to him? he no longer sells decals? Slotrod65?? Anyone know? 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's been a while since Phred was on here... I believe Tom S. had some of his decal sets at the Parsippany show.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

aww.. i just ran out of his decals and i needed more!! oh well.. 

what is his hobbytalk name? 

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*same...*

slotrod65 for Phred and tomhocars for Tom Stumpf. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I love these decals........Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooo*



tjd241 said:


> slotrod65 for Phred and tomhocars for Tom Stumpf. :thumbsup: nd


tjd241 for nd

I was trying to Help Wes find the sight and "BAM" it was gone. Oh mama me yah...

Bob...Phred is one big a meat-a-ball of a decal maker fer sure-ah...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey anyone here from Phred? I would like to order some more of his decals but, can't find slotrod65.com anymore...DANG IT!

Phred makes some very High Quality decals...man I need another fix...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :freak:

Bob...anyone please...PHRED???...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Hey anyone here from Phred? I would like to order some more of his decals but, can't find slotrod65.com anymore...DANG IT!
> 
> Phred makes some very High Quality decals...man I need another fix...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :freak:
> 
> Bob...anyone please...PHRED???...zilla


here is the right URL.. 

http://towrowrow.tripod.com/slotrod65customdecals/index.html

I havent heard from him in a while.. just FYI. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> here is the right URL..
> 
> http://towrowrow.tripod.com/slotrod65customdecals/index.html
> 
> ...


Edit:

Phred also made rocket decals but, sold that company off. I just put in my slot car decal order....check link below. Keeping my fingers crossed on this one.

http://www.rocketryplanet.com/content/view/2835/95/

Thanks Wes,

I will save this to my favorites and am going in now to order a bunch of decasl...Whooooooooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo!!!

Not only are his decals Cool but, they can be worked with decal set to get them sucked down tight!!!!!! Timex tough baby!!

Bob...Phreds decals are great...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Thanks Wes,
> 
> I will save this to my favorites and am going in now to order a bunch of decasl...Whooooooooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> ...


no problem but make sure you get in touch with him before ordering.. last time i ordered and he forgot about me for like 2 months!! he said something about his domain name that he lost it or forgot to pay for it. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> no problem but make sure you get in touch with him before ordering.. last time i ordered and he forgot about me for like 2 months!! he said something about his domain name that he lost it or forgot to pay for it.
> 
> Wes


Doh.....to late.

Bob...now my toes are crossed to. LOL


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Doh.....to late.
> 
> Bob...now my toes are crossed to. LOL


WHOOPS!! Just Kidding.. Let me know if you get in touch with him. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> WHOOPS!! Just Kidding.. Let me know if you get in touch with him.
> 
> Wes


Just sent an E-Mail to him at his Yahoo adress...will do Wes

BZ


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey Gang!

I am still around. As mentioned before, I sold my model rocket decal business, but have kept the slotcar decal business. 

I have lost the rights to the slotrod65.com URL due to a snafu with the rocket decal sale, so the website can only be accessed the long way:

http://towrowrow.tripod.com/slotrod65customdecals/index.html 

slotrod65.com was only a link to the above, so the website works, orders work, etc.

I do get orders correctly now, and Bob's order did ship this morning.

Thanks for asking guys!!

Phred


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

PHRED!!! good to see you!! i ll have to place orders too!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Your decals are part of my brain storage area now....Yep use this one...this one...*

Phred,

Happy, Happy...Joy Joy!!!! 

Just can't get enough of your Scallops in different colors, (what a super cool idea!) stripes, number roundels, numbers, Slickster, Hot Dog, Bandito and the many other decals you make.

I'm not sure if you know or not Phred but, Rob from Radical Decals passed away a little bit ago. His sister came onto HobbyTalk and posted it up. Rest in Peace Rob. 

I always seem to be using both your decals and Robs decals in alot of my custom slot car builds. You guys always had that respect for not crossing the Copy Cat trail. It is sad that Rob Passed away as he was a great guy & made LOTS of great decals also.

Bob...Now I can sleep well (hahahahaha)...zilla


----------

